# DIY Low Budget 30g Standard to Rimless Planted Tank Conversion Journal



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

This tank has been a family hand me down, purchased in the early 90's. Its pretty beaten up.

Before:








Yep. Lots of guppies, most 4th generation raised. Don't worry there is a canister for biological filtration.

After:








Just completed tonight, Removed broken bottom trim, Removed top trim with broken brace. Using a razor, removed excess silicone. Sheet of acrylic used as a top. Still needs more cleaning/Leak test. Guppies moved to 90g.



To come: 

Leak Test Update

Backing - Frosted Glass film application

DIY Aquarium Stand Alterations - for hardware below the tank

Substrate - Black Sand cap and miracle gro organic soil base

Gear installation - Lighting (possible double CFL reflector set up), Hydor Koralia Nano 425 Aquarium Circulation Pump 425 GPH, Eheim canister filter, DIY CO2

Hard Scape -

DIY CO2 - Guide


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck with the tank, ive only ever derimmed a 10 gallon. Heard of people doing it to 29 gallons also so this should be interesting


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Iamiskool, for checking out the journal, see my sig for my other tank, just started that journal and joined the website tonight.

I am a bit concerned with if the tank will want to bow. The bottom trim was cracked kept in place with duct tape, and the top brace was broken, should be an interesting leak test. I may redo the silicone.

Amazing Tank Rack btw!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Doesn't look like it was cross braced from factory, so it'll be reasonably safe to run it frameless.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

*Update, Finnex DS 2, DIY restoration*

@thelub: I had a similiar thought about the brace. I'm more worried about the 20 year silicone.



Tank with 24" finnex DS 2:








This fixture is very solid, should be the right amount of PAR for my purpose.




DIY rewire in process on previous light fixture:







Old Rusted mistreated lamp fixture restoration.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

I would keep an eye on this tank filled with water. Since you had this tank in the early 90's I would assume it's been seasoned and the seams might be showing it's age especially without the braces.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

@aznartist34: I was considering removing all the inner silicone and reapply it. Can your reapply over existing silicone?


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

*Update Silicone and Background*

Okay. I've been hard at work on this tank for the last week, I removed all the silicone from the inside seams and replaced it with a layer of GE silicone one.

I did a shoddy job removing some outlet holes on the tank stand but luckily those will be hidden.

Also, I have added the frosted tint backing to the aquarium for overall effect. This tank will be paired with a 24" finnex DS 2.

I plan to get the substrate tomorrow and set the tank up then.

I'm leaning to a black sand/dark natural stone substrate cap with a soil bottom.


Backing:









Tomorrows update will include:
Substrate, Hardscape, Planting.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

Scape:









Still need to fill the tank a bit more, and figure out a more suitable lid that doesn't need the trim. Will update that tomorrow.



Left:










Right


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

*Update*










Filled up to the top


----------



## yukinyc (Feb 5, 2014)

may i ask how you added the frosted tint back?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

So you ended up not removing the rim right? Smart. 30g is a lot of water to be cleaning up. If it was between repairing it w silicone and buying a $30 petco 30g. Id go for the new tank. 


I like the glare from the rock in the last pic. Are you using the canister for filtration?


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

@yukinyc

I purchased some standard window glass aquarium frosting, nonadhesive, and followed the directions which were basically, clean the surface, then use a spray bottle filled with cold water and 2-3 drops of dish soap, and then using a squegee or credit card slowly move the excess water to the edges and let dry.

It was a very easy application, and can be reused. Also. I now have the option to put a piece of black or white board if i wanted to change the look of the scape.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

@Down_shift

I did completely remove the rim, resealed with a thin application of GE silicone 1. It feels very sturdy and has held water when filled to max capacity, time will tell though.


The trim you see in the photos is there because of my cat who enjoys walking on the top of my aquariums, so until I make a lid it will be a necessity.


Where I am in Canada I don't see many deals for aquariums as low as a dollar per gallon.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)

@Down_shift

Oh I forgot, the rock is Quartz and is very.... refractive of the light from the Finnex fixture, It has a bit of a glow to it in the tank.

Currently for filtration I have just a 20G rated Hagen power filter, a Hydor 240g, and a Fluval 1. I have not hooked up my eheim cannister yet, because of the lack of fish. 



Was considering overdosing Excel for a few days to give the HC a good chance.


----------



## yukinyc (Feb 5, 2014)

thank you, JJVanier



JJVanier said:


> @yukinyc
> 
> I purchased some standard window glass aquarium frosting, nonadhesive, and followed the directions which were basically, clean the surface, then use a spray bottle filled with cold water and 2-3 drops of dish soap, and then using a squegee or credit card slowly move the excess water to the edges and let dry.
> 
> It was a very easy application, and can be reused. Also. I now have the option to put a piece of black or white board if i wanted to change the look of the scape.


----------



## JJVanier (Feb 4, 2014)




----------

